# In Memory of little Marco



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

marcocarly Today, 08:57 AM Post #30 


Newbie


Group: Members
Posts: 2
Joined: 26-May 06
From: Tullibody, near Stirling, Scotland.
Member No.: 1965
Dog's name?:marco and carly
Visit My Gallery 


Hi, sorry I've taken so long to come back on here. We lost Marco last Thursday while he was at the Vet College in Glasgow. He went in on Wednesday morning for tests to ascertain just what was wrong. He had a CAT scan and spinal tap under anaesthetic with the intention of blood tests to follow. We got a call at tea time to say he was not coming out of anaesthasia very well and his oxygen level was lower than they liked. This was followed in the morning with a call to say he was awake OK and bright enough and they would draw the bloods later. We then got a call about mid afternoon to say he had deteriorated and to expect the worst. His organs were just closing down. We got there and he was still breathing but very laboured and was on fluids and oxygen. It was obvious he was'nt making it and we agreed to let him go. Anne couldn't stay with him but I was there when the Neurologist helped him to sleep and I felt his little heart stop. It was like mine had done the same. At the moment they cant be sure of the cause as he had'nt been strong enough to take the blood samples but I suppose they might get something from the P.M. I eventually agreed to a P.M. after a lot of soul searching. I didn't want that beautiful little body interfered with but eventually felt that what ever spark made Marco what he was to us had gone elsewhere and if it helped save another dog from the same end then I could live with it. Anne doesn't know as it would crush her completely just now. I'll try to tell her later. I've had 34 years in the Fire Service and seen death in most of its dark shapes but holding that little white body was the most painful thing I've ever experienced. The speed of it all was the bewildering thing - going from sensing he wasn't "just right" to walking out with his empty lead. Marco is going to be cremated and we'll keep his ashes until the day that Carly goes too then we'll put them together seeing as they were never separated in life. Anne and I don't believe in God in the traditional sense of a benevolent being watching all we do and guiding our lives. We do think there is something after life where our spirit goes and we know we'll see Marco again in some form when its our turn. Some weeks ago Anne and her sister were talking generally about "passing over" and how it is felt by some that signs appear to those who can recognise them to confirm that the soul of the departed is safe somewhere. She also had a similair conversation a few days later, well before we knew Marco was ill, about the same thing and how one of the signs was a white feather appearing for no apparent reason. Monday morning, 4 days after Marco died Anne was outside in our back garden with Carly when she lost sight of Carly as she went round the side of the house where Marco started to go to do his business when he stopped being able to get up the two steps to the grass. Carly came back round and Anne saw something stuck on her nose which wasn't a surprise as she takes pleasure in rooting around in all sorts. She saw it was a little feather and brushed it off. Later that day Carly reappeared again with the same feather on her nose and again Anne wiped it off. At 4 o'clock in the morning on Tuesday Anne woke up out her sleep ,threw on her dressing gown and rushed out to the back garden where she searched for and found the feather again. She had been dreaming and the two conversations had come back to her and she suddenly realised it was no coincidence why Carly had found and "delivered" the feather- twice. Can I thank those people who took the time to post Or PM me after I asked for info about GME in my first post. I'll try to gather all the medical related info together and I'll pass it to the Consultant Neurologist who dealt with Marco in case any of it is new to her. It might help someone else avoid the aching chasm that appears in your life. I'll post whatever details I get from the results in due course. Speak to you later.




[attachment=7329:attachment]I am so so sorry for your loss & my deepest sympathy is with you all xxx


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My deepest sympathy to you, Anne, and little Carly for your loss of Marco. I am so very sorry . . .

[attachment=7331:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Marco. 

Karyn


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry







you lost your precious Marco.You did your best to help him.Rest in peace sweet Marco.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your inconsolable loss. Our deepest sympathies go to you and Anne. Hold each other and little Carly close and, when the time is right, return to let us know how you all are doing. Thank you, also, for sharing the story of the white feather. It seems that messages are always there if we can open the "ear to our heart" to hear them.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

God, how quickly the whole world can change... I'm so sorry to hear that your Marco is gone. Even from the 2 posts you've written you've already shown so much love and kindness. I know Marco must have been SO very loved. My warmest thoughts are sent your way.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss







Marco







may you be surrounded by all of our loved ones that have also gone to the Bridge







Rest in peace precious little one


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Marco.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this .. I can't imagine how you feel. 
I will keep you and Marco in my thoughts~


Andrea~ [attachment=7336:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family at this hard time.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I am soo sorry for your loss.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Run free, little Marco.







May your cherished memories give peace and comfort to your family.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious little boy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm in total tears. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I just can't believe he is gone so fast. Hope you will return when you are feeling well again

Amber and Lilly


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Even though I don't know you personally, this news of little Marco brings tears to my eyes. Three months ago, before I had the pleasure of owning one of the little dogs, I would not have been as touched by it. But now, I can truly understand your loss.

*hugs from America*


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of Marco


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am _SO_ very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your heartwarming story with SM









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful angel Marco...my prayers will include your all continuing to see and feel the signs of Marco's love coming through from where he is now. I know how hard it is to lose those we love from our everyday lives...but know that the love you shared will live on forever, and like the feather...Marco will continue to show you that love. 

I am hopeful that you will post in the future...as we all care deeply for those who are loved by these little white angels.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am so sorry about little Marco.














You, your wife and little Carly will be in my thoughts


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

My thoughts and the thoughts of my entire family go out to yours at this most difficult time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just finished reading your post, I have been crying through the whole thing. I am so sorry on your great loss of your precious Marco. I know the hurt and pain of losing a furbaby, I pray your days will soon bring sweet memories to you.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Im so sorry to hear of your loss
















Another angel at Rainbow Bridge running free from pain. He will be waiting for you there.* 

[attachment=7344:attachment]

*(Sher I hope you dont mind that I pinched your lovely image. It such a nice one for the "Bridge")

Dede and Chloe from down under

*


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Prayers and noselicks from across the pond.

ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Please accept our heartfelt condolences. Be at peace, beautiful little Marko. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a heartwrenching ordeal to endure so soon. My thoughts
are with you and may the joyous memories of Marco flood
into your hearts to replace the grief quickly.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My heart is breaking for your family and for you other little puppy. I am so sorry that you didn't have the time to try and treat the GME. Lets try and think happy thoughts of my Sassy and your Marco, running and playing at the Rainbow Bridge - completely free of the dreadful disease that took their lives. Please PM or email me if you need to talk.....I feel your pain.
Susan


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

May your memories sustain you during this difficult time. We are all here for you and hope you return to the forum when you feel you are ready.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*







I am so sorry for your loss of Marco.









~Carole~




*


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Iam so, so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

This is so sad I can hardly stand to think about it.







I hope you and Ann are blessed in knowing Marco is free now. Give little Carlye a special hug for me.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am truly sorry for your loss . Losing a beloved family member , is the hardest thing in the world.Sarah


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

sorry to hear of your loss, rest in peace little Marco


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

My heart aches for you both, know that Marco is where he is free to run, and you will see him again


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

This is such a difficult time for you. but as Susan said Sassy will take care of little Marco and they are happy that they are not in pain anymore.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss, but have faith that Marco is a very happy dog right now, awaiting his reunion with you all.

Melanie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear about your Marco...It is always difficult to lose a loved one like that. Thank goodness we have our memories.

Marie & Pacino
</span>

<span style="color:#000000">There's something missing in my home, I feel it day and night. 
I know it will take time and strength before things feel quite right. 
But just for now, I need to mourn, my heart—it needs to mend.
Though some may say it's "just a pet" I know I've lost a friend. 

You've brought such laughter to my home, and richness to my days… 
a constant friend through joy or loss, with gentle loving ways. 
Companion, pal, and confidante, a friend I won't forget, 
you'll live for always in my heart, my sweet forever pet…


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry!! Losing a beloved pet is never ever easy... but I truly believe we one day will be reunited with them.. fully. For them now, time means nothing.... it is us who have to endure the wait. Meanwhile , their precious memories keep them with us within our hearts.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Our deepest sympathy for the loss of your little Marco.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news...














Your family is in my thoughts...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Extending our deepest sympathy at this time. May you take comfort in knowing others care and are thinking of you.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read that Marco has gone to the bridge. I lost my 2 year girl to NME in January after a brief 9 day illness. I'm glad that you agreed to a necropsy so that you will know for certain what he had. I had it done too and learned that she had an illness that few had heard of. Please let us know the results.

Cathy


----------



## marcocarly (May 26, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to pass on their commiserations. I'm still amazed that so many people care enough about two strangers ( and their surviving Maltese ) to be so nice. It must be something in a Maltese that breeds such nice humans!
Carly has been missing Marco badly but day by day seems a little more like herself. The two of them used to play together like little white tornados - up on beds and settees, under chairs, round about tables - they sometimes looked like one long eight legged dog when they were racing through the house with Marco at the front and Carly at the rear! 
I suppose we are overcompensating with her in so many ways to try to fill the gap in her life but thats all right just now. Soon we'll go back to being the cruel, hard, ogres that we were before-not!!. 
I've been tempted to try putting their pics on the site to share what we enjoyed with others but with my poor PC abilities I'm petrified that a 30ft tall Maltese suddenly takes over the Internet. Maybe later. 
The neurologist is still waiting for the remaining tests from the pathologist to be finalised before releasing her report so we are still in the dark as to the definitive cause. I will post them here upon receipt. Had a look at the GMEDOGS site on Yahoo which was recommended to me and I cant believe how many other dog breed owners are also desperately seeking info and advice about this scourge. I'm now really dubious about Carlies boosters which are almost due in light of the connection so many owners and vets see between the vaccines and GME. Time for some serious thinking. bye for now.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> marcocarly Today, 08:57 AM Post #30
> 
> 
> Newbie
> ...


I am so sad but wanted to share with you that several on my Maltese Puppy Information yahoo chat site have experince this same very dredful disease, there are so many opinions to wwhy it occurrs, I am at a loss of words to comfort or share to many of my thoughts, I do know that Marcie's son Jim has Harmon whom is going through Chemo therapy and he is still alive. Please know my thoughts and prayers are wwith you.

Sincerely Nedra


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Thanks to everyone who took the time to pass on their commiserations. I'm still amazed that so many people care enough about two strangers ( and their surviving Maltese ) to be so nice. It must be something in a Maltese that breeds such nice humans!
> Carly has been missing Marco badly but day by day seems a little more like herself. The two of them used to play together like little white tornados - up on beds and settees, under chairs, round about tables - they sometimes looked like one long eight legged dog when they were racing through the house with Marco at the front and Carly at the rear!
> I suppose we are overcompensating with her in so many ways to try to fill the gap in her life but thats all right just now. Soon we'll go back to being the cruel, hard, ogres that we were before-not!!.
> I've been tempted to try putting their pics on the site to share what we enjoyed with others but with my poor PC abilities I'm petrified that a 30ft tall Maltese suddenly takes over the Internet. Maybe later.
> The neurologist is still waiting for the remaining tests from the pathologist to be finalised before releasing her report so we are still in the dark as to the definitive cause. I will post them here upon receipt. Had a look at the GMEDOGS site on Yahoo which was recommended to me and I cant believe how many other dog breed owners are also desperately seeking info and advice about this scourge. I'm now really dubious about Carlies boosters which are almost due in light of the connection so many owners and vets see between the vaccines and GME. Time for some serious thinking. bye for now.[/B]


 

It was good to hear from you







given time you will feel better & you have all those wonderful memories to keep you going. Give little Carly big hugs from us







. You will continue to be in our thought & prayers.



I was not aware that their vaccines had any connection with GME.














now i too am worried.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202347
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202353
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry I somehow mixed my mssage with anothers, Nedra




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202347
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202347
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you please send to my email this copy of the report for the data base we wish to create or Charmain can add it as she is a memeber with your permisson.

Thank you, Nedra


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I also wanted to extend my condolences to you. Losing a pet-angel is heart-wrenching and I wish you much peace.


----------

